# Struggling with bleeding that won't stop after surgery/cancer diagnosis...



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear of your troubles with Sam. I cannot give you any advice about the cancer, but, on a practical note, have you considered using disposable diapers? It strikes me that they'd cover the area at least and stop him bleeding all over the house. I hope you have many more happy times with him.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about what you are going through with Sam. What a brave boy you have there!
Please do some of your own research and ask your vet about the Chinese herb Yunnan Baiyao which is used to stop bleeding and promote healing.
I wish you the very best of luck with your wonderful boy and that you have much longer than you expect


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no suggestions but I wanted to let you know I am sending good thoughts to Sam. you and your family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your Sam. 
I second the use of the Yunnan Baiyao, here is a link for a site discussing it-

Chinese Herb for Bleeding Dog Cancers - Dog Cancer Blog

If you do a search here on the forum for it, threads will come up where it's been discussed you can read through. 

I went through something similar with my Bridge boy, it's a very difficult time for everyone. 
My thoughts and prayers to you all and Sam.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I also want to add my prayers and support for Sam and your family. I'm sorry I don't have anything that I can suggest.


----------



## iradi8 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the support. It really helps I forgot to mention that the surgeon told us about Yunnan Baiyao and Sam has been on it for the last four days. Disposable diapers are a great idea, however, they didn't work well for Sam because the lower drain holes and gravity were making it leak under the leg holes. 

Last night, Sam slept pretty well next to me on the sofa. This morning when he got up, the bandages were all soaked and heavy as were the disposable under pads and sheet that were on the sofa. I had to use the sling because his back legs don't work well when he first gets up in the morning and the wood floor is slippery. He happily walked fast to the grass where I took his bandages off and then went to the bathroom. His legs were working now, so he walked back to the patio where we had his breakfast ready. He loves food and ate it all. Amazingly, there was no bleeding or leaking from the drain holes this morning. I know it's coming because he does have buildup of blood/fluid under his skin. It is puffy. I did not rebandage him just yet and am letting his skin air out. He is lying on the kitchen floor. My son is on doggie watch to make sure he doesn't roam around the house. He is still acting as if nothing is wrong and is wondering why he is constantly getting so much attention. 

The oncologist called and I had a good, long conversation with her. Sam will not be cured, as we already knew. His cancer is very aggressive. She said that we could try doxyrubicin this afternoon to see if it can help with the bleeding. We seem to be the people that hear "I've never seen that before" frequently. She said that she discussed the case with the other oncologists and the surgeon and none had seen this before. She did say that if he were her dog that she would do one course of chemo to see if there is any improvement with the bleeding since Sam is still acting fine. If it were her sister, she would not recommend it because her sister cannot afford it and is not the type of person who wants to be aggressive and try anything. She said that there shouldn't be side effects. 

We decided to try chemo because we don't want to feel as if we didn't do everything we could to help him. It would be easier if he would look sick or act sick, but he looks happy, has a good appetite, wants to roll in the grass, dig in the mud, bark at the other dogs on the other side of the fence and generally acts normal except for the horribly aggressive cancer in his body that is causing lot of bleeding/drainage outside his body

This is so hard. It doesn't seem real. In April, Sam came to Disney World and St. Louis with us on a two week road trip in the RV. He's been to 48 states with us in the RV...all but Alaska and Hawaii. He has had a good long life, but we can't imagine one day without him. If we thought he was suffering or in pain, it would be easier to make a decision. Thank you again to everyone here. I spent hours last night reading other people's stories and just sobbing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know what you're going through with Sam is very very hard and so heartbreaking. 
He's had a wonderful life with you and your family, not many dogs can say they have been to 48 states, I haven't. He has been so lucky to have such a wonderful and loving family as yours. 

Make the most of each and every day with Sam, I hope you have more days to come.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm sending positive energy your way. There are no "right" and "wrong" decisions here: you can only do what's best for your family and your dog. We're all different, and what's best for one person isn't always best for someone else.

Having lost my own much-loved dog to an aggressive and incurable cancer earlier this year, I can only tell you that the feeling of confusion is normal. There will always be that "what if", regardless of what you decide.

It's a very tough position to be in, and you have my sympathies.


----------

